# Pathways to permanent residency from Visa 457



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone advise me on this please? and also the timeline I should stay in 457 before I could apply for PR.

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should stay on your 457 for two years and then go for ENS PR (856). It happens onshore (no need to leave AU) and main delays are due to the time it takes to get a PCC from other countries.



mahisasuran said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advise me on this please? and also the timeline I should stay in 457 before I could apply for PR.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

amaslam said:


> You should stay on your 457 for two years and then go for ENS PR (856). It happens onshore (no need to leave AU) and main delays are due to the time it takes to get a PCC from other countries.


Any other beside ENS 856?


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi amaslam,

Do you have the link to the publication of that regulation? Because I am currently on 457 however because Department of Immigration & Citizenship doesnt mention that 457 is a pathway, so then I applied for a PR from GSM.

Thanks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at this page:
Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)

You must also meet one of the following requirements:

* have worked full-time in Australia in the nominated occupation on a Subclass 418, 421, 422, 428, 444, 457 or 461 temporary residence visa for the last two years prior to the visa application being made (including at least the last 12 months with the nominating employer)



enrico said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> Do you have the link to the publication of that regulation? Because I am currently on 457 however because Department of Immigration & Citizenship doesnt mention that 457 is a pathway, so then I applied for a PR from GSM.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Look at this page:
> Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)
> 
> You must also meet one of the following requirements:
> ...


I see..... Yep yep yep. you are correct. But the only tricky bit is just that we need to have an employer sponsorship.

But anyhoo 457 is indeed a pathway to PR then.

Thanks amaslam


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Unless you're a really bad worker while on your 457 most employers are comfortable to sponsor for the full PR when the time comes. It's a generalisation I know but they know your work for sure so if they want your continued work in that job then they would sponsor for PR as well, especially since a 457 can not be longer than 4 yrs.

This is a pathway I took from 457 --> 856.



enrico said:


> I see..... Yep yep yep. you are correct. But the only tricky bit is just that we need to have an employer sponsorship.
> 
> But anyhoo 457 is indeed a pathway to PR then.
> 
> Thanks amaslam


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Unless you're a really bad worker while on your 457 most employers are comfortable to sponsor for the full PR when the time comes. It's a generalisation I know but they know your work for sure so if they want your continued work in that job then they would sponsor for PR as well, especially since a 457 can not be longer than 4 yrs.
> 
> This is a pathway I took from 457 --> 856.


Oh, I didnt know that it is the case. I was under the impression that sponsoring a PR is a "biggie" for all employers, because they'd need to have numerous obligations to the sponsored employees (?). But if it is like you said (most employers are comfortable to sponsor a PR), then it should be good....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Mainly your employer has to show that they are training Australians (PR or Citizens) as well and show how many hours they provide. But it is easier for them to sponsor someone who is already working for them, than someone who is coming new from outside. 

It tends to be easiest at MNCs which have done it a few times before. Smaller companies may be a bit apprehensive about the paperwork, but DIAC is mainly concerned that they are not abusing the system by paying too low or violating work conditions or preventing AU PR and Citizens from applying for work at their companies. This kind of abuse happens more to the 'labour' type jobs than office professional jobs but DIAC needs to be vigilant about it so it doesn't undermine the labour system (and get lots of AU people and unions mad at them).



enrico said:


> Oh, I didnt know that it is the case. I was under the impression that sponsoring a PR is a "biggie" for all employers, because they'd need to have numerous obligations to the sponsored employees (?). But if it is like you said (most employers are comfortable to sponsor a PR), then it should be good....


----------



## kevla81 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some great info there thanks.

Does anyone know if you can apply for the PR on a 457 a few months before you've completed the 2 years to speed things up or do you have to wait until you've done 2 full years?

Also does anyone know roughly how long it takes from when you apply for the employer sponsored PR for it to be granted? 3 months, 6 months, 12 months????

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You have to wait till you have the two years. Start the paperwork about 1 month early (and obviously you can have your discussion with your company HR about filling out the forms beforehand), but file at the 2 yr experience mark. Then the wait is 3-6 months, mainly waiting for the health checks and PCCs to be all done and sent in. Once Immi has everything they come back pretty quick (2 weeks).



kevla81 said:


> Some great info there thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can apply for the PR on a 457 a few months before you've completed the 2 years to speed things up or do you have to wait until you've done 2 full years?
> 
> ...


----------

